# 10 ga. hulls



## magnum_honker (Jan 14, 2003)

Any of you fella's have any 10ga. hulls you want to part with? I am in need of a few, maybe some that you are tossing out or cant be reloaded would be perfect. I am making a project for my 5 boys, and can not seem to locate any locally. Any one who can help me out here please email me at [email protected] I would be willing to pay the shipping and if need be a couple bucks for doing this for me. Thanks for your time, MH


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Where do you live? I have some if you need a few.


----------

